# Lotus 123 for Windows 8



## maxmeh (Mar 15, 2013)

Is there a current version of Lotus 123 that works on 64 bit Windows 8? My latest version is the Millennium Edition and doesn't work.

Thanks.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The Millenium Edition is the latest version. If that doesn't wok it is unlikely that any will. Any 16 bit version certainly will not as 64 bit Windows doesn't support 16 bit software.

You could run it on a compatible OS that runs under a virtual machine such as VirtualPC or VirtualBox.

By far the best option is to find an alternative application that is compatible.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/windows-8-and-lotus-123-a-677294.html


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Search the forum for millennium - you'll see a number of threads.
Here's one : http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/solved-windows-8-and-lotus-123-a-668619.html


----------

